# GW looking for trainee mini painter to join Eavy Metal team



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Games Workshop:We are looking for someone to join the 'Eavy Metal team.
As part of the 'Eavy Metal' team you will need to be a strong team player. You will have the ability to work well under pressure whilst maintaining flexibility and delivering within deadlines.
The role will suit someone with an eye for quality and a professional approach to work. You must be willing and keen to learn from senior figure painters. As a trainee you will have the opportunity to develop skills and techniques which will ensure you can produce inspirational painted miniatures. You will need to be able to take critical feedback well and to act upon it to improve your skills.
CLOSING DATE: Friday 14th May 2010
SALARY: £12 said:


> [email protected][/email] quoting ref 99



So there you have it folks, if you're keen on becoming a professional mini painter then why not apply?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

12.500k a year? you have to be joking is it part time or summat? lol


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah 12.5k is peanuts, but considering you'll be doing something you love for a living it ain't too bad and is more than minimum wage.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah 12.5k doesn't seem a lot, especially after tax..


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

That seems a bit low. Isn't the UK one of the places with the highest cost of living? Would 12.5k pounds per annum be enough for one to get by? I wonder how high the salary jump would be after the trainee graduates to a regular position.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its a trainee position, they are in effect taking an unskilled, untested person and training them in the trade, personally i think getting trained by someone like phil dunn and getting my ass paid above minimum wage and working at lenton would certainly be worth considering for anyone joining the job market,its paid work experience. The tax and national insurance at 12k is peanuts anyway.

besides theres a massive thread bitching about prices rises, so if GW paid trainees more than 12.5k the prices will have to go up so i think the wage is more than generous :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's roughly $20,565AUD a year, which is pretty similar to what I made in the first year of my welding apprenticeship and as each year went past and my skill level increased, my pay check got larger. You don't make a lot when you start a traineeship/apprenticeship in any field, because to begin with all you're good for is sweeping the floor and picking up the lunches from the corner store. The only real incentive for any employer taking on a trainee or apprentice is the low wages to begin with. You'd find that if they were looking at taking on an experienced, well established, multi Golden Daemon winning painter then the salary that they were offering would be much, much larger.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The wage reflects the oppurtunity, it's a job a lot of people will be interested in even with the low wage.

Junior trainee managers in my company get about the same, and the job is far less interesting


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

plus its aimed at 16+ loooking for a job, so if your single and liveing at home your luaghing,but if your older and and have a family and a home, its too low a wage (unless a second income).
as my wife works, i would be temepted if i live a damm sight closer to the job, hell it would teach me a trick or 2


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> its a trainee position, they are in effect taking an unskilled, untested person and training them in the trade, personally i think getting trained by someone like phil dunn and getting my ass paid above minimum wage and working at lenton would certainly be worth considering for anyone joining the job market,its paid work experience. The tax and national insurance at 12k is peanuts anyway.
> 
> besides theres a massive thread bitching about prices rises, so if GW paid trainees more than 12.5k the prices will have to go up so i think the wage is more than generous :biggrin:


The wage is low but it's on par with boring as hell warehouse work. I've worked for less than that before and probably will do again when I'm out of work. 

Plus, as B&K said it is a trainee position, which will undoubtedly rise to around £17-18k a year on completion. I'm pretty sure I'd work in the industry for that, seems like a great opportunity to me.

If you're 17 straight out of school it's a good wage anyway. Squaddies get that, and shot to fuck.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

12.5k is ~£6.25 per hour, which is 40p per hour above minimum wage.

Given that it's (arguably) skilled work, then yes the wage is low. However they can get away with it due to the sheer volume of applications they will get for the job. They could have advertised it at 11.6k (absolute minimum wage) and they would probably still get a lot of applicants. The wage will go up eventually as well. If you're good enough, and unemployed, it'd be worth considering.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

All ok if you live locally to it I suppose.

A great oppotunity for the right person with the right skills.

Good luck to any of our members that apply.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> 12.5k is ~£6.25 per hour, which is 40p per hour above minimum wage.
> 
> Given that it's (arguably) skilled work, then yes the wage is low. However they can get away with it due to the sheer volume of applications they will get for the job. They could have advertised it at 11.6k (absolute minimum wage) and they would probably still get a lot of applicants. The wage will go up eventually as well. If you're good enough, and unemployed, it'd be worth considering.


It isnt skilled work until they have trained you, if you already have the skills and a fine art degree then you could expect a higher wage but thats not what they are looking for , they are looking for a trainee, This would be the equivalent of Leonardo taking on an apprentice, someone to wash brushes,paint the boring bits and fetch the tea. 
Plus most artists are poor,everyone like to look at pretty things but not many want to pay for them,my first job was working at a gallery in leeds, which was actually kept afloat by framing pictures more than it was selling them, was nice to be around so much art, but i have developed a serious dislike for impressionist paintings due to the number of Monet prints i had to frame.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That actually isn't a bad wage considering the type of work. I've worked for less an hour doing tougher skilled jobs, so considering your inside, in an office, painting all day, and yor stuff will be in the magazines and at the shows and such... for a trainee wage thats darn good.

Shame my painting skill level sucks or I'd go for it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> The wage is low but it's on par with boring as hell warehouse work. I've worked for less than that before and probably will do again when I'm out of work.
> 
> Plus, as B&K said it is a trainee position, which will undoubtedly rise to around £17-18k a year on completion. I'm pretty sure I'd work in the industry for that, seems like a great opportunity to me.
> 
> *If you're 17 straight out of school it's a good wage anyway.* Squaddies get that, and shot to fuck.


Applied. Lol.. Not


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Squaddie pay is alot better than it was, we get 16k a year now!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> 12.500k a year? you have to be joking is it part time or summat? lol


Now you know why they have such shit models.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow i was thinking that when i leave the army i would try and apply for something like that as it would be my dream job doing a hobby i love for a living but £12k? I get double that now and i'm only a lance corporal, in fact i was getting more than that in basic. Its great for the kids straight out of school though.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Given you can buy a house in Nottingham for around 4p, thats pretty good!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a question.... What is the middle class yearly in the UK?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder how much of a discount they will give you?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I heard that retail employees get a 50% discount, if someone works in that position feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I'd be willing to guess that the discount would be even greater for a painter, being part of the design studio and all. I dare say you'd get hold of your minis in advance of the release date too. But if you're thinking of applying you're too late, as your application needed to be in by Friday 14th of May.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah but with the huge amounts you wont be earning and this price hike, itll be bitter sweet candy.....bam


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, anyone have this in USD?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Be about 18k in USD, little less atm.

For the guy who asked, not sure about middle class but national average wage atm is around 15k for the uk, goes up to 22k for London. BBC ran a piece on it around 6 months back


----------

